# ga16de is sputtering



## SE_RBOY (Jul 28, 2010)

hey guys i own a 93 b13 ga16de and it sputters sometimes... it think its my gas or fuel lines..i replaced my fuel filter.. this week.. when my car broke down it was sitting for 6 months. and the gas became old and got sucked into the motor. Ive tried fuel injection cleaner but havent tried gas treatment... any other ideas besides this??


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

6 month old gas isn't necessarily bad gas if it's been in a sealed container (i.e. gas tank).
And gas treatment won't do you any good. It's like trying to clean up muddy drinking water with chemical additives. You can't reformulate bad gas into good gas...at least not without a zillion dollar chemical factory in your backyard.


----------



## SE_RBOY (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah...... So lisle yeah that really help me.... Smh wow


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

What language is that?
If I knew what language that was, I'd be able to put it thru an online translator and make sense of it and maybe, quite possibly, be able to assist you further.
But, alas, I get better conversation and syntax use from my 2 year old.

And with that "franken-motor" you've built up, who knows what part of the equation could be causing the stuttering. Could be gas, could be an EGR or random vacuum leak, could be a cracked fuel line that sucks in air when the car body is stressed in a certain direction, could be a crank sensor, cam (distributor) pickup, distributor cap/rotor, bad grounds on the ECU, bad ground on the engine, chaffed wiring somewhere under the hood shorting out a signal or three, bad connectors at the ECU, the subs loading down the electrical system causing voltage dropouts.

You want answers? Gotta be a bit more specific than "I got a car and it sputters sometimes". With a description like that, for all I know, your car is blue and should be red.


----------



## BishopLord (Nov 7, 2007)

Check your catalytic converter.


----------



## 1badz28 (Jul 14, 2008)

Man....you brought this back from the dead. I hope he got it figured out by now


----------



## BishopLord (Nov 7, 2007)

1badz28 said:


> Man....you brought this back from the dead. I hope he got it figured out by now


I'm having similar issues with mine, so I thought I would bring the post back for others that may have this problem.

I put my Sentra in the shop this morning. He told me it was the #2 injector that went bad, but just in case, I had purchased a CAT but he thinks this isn't necessary, but will run the car on his diagnostic machine to verify that my 20+ year old CAT is ok or not.

April 2011 isn't old. I've brought back posts from 2003 and 2005 if I recall correctly. Sh!T this car is hella old, so does it matter if old posts are brought back if the topic is relevant to someone today? If you hadn't noticed, this board is dead and no one really answers new post questions - or the few I've glanced at, they have no replies.


----------

